# C L Sites



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I dont know about anyone else but CL sites, do they phone you back regarding vacancies. 

I leave messages as mostly you have to book direct, but time after time I get no return call !!!!
:evil:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I got a call back from one earlier today when I hadn't even left a message! Guess they used ringback - meanwhile I was happily pitched up on another CL/CS (I can never remember which is which :roll: ).

But you're right, they often don't ring back. That's why I don't bother leaving messages and keep ringing around until I find somewhere else who answers and confirms availability there and then. Otherwise you risk waiting until it's too late to get one for sure, and Mrs B won't risk the wild camping thing.

By the way, aren't both clubs' methods (books or online) for trying to locate sites a pain? I used to use Autoroute but sadly the pushpin sets I had are several years out of date now.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think the C&CC search is very good now.

Derek


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I think the people who own CL/CS sites usually are farmers or have a day job, they don't sit waiting for your call. It's best to phone them early evening I find, and they usually answer the phone.

I have had them phone me back if out.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Biglol said:


> I think the people who own CL/CS sites usually are farmers or have a day job, they don't sit waiting for your call. It's best to phone them early evening I find, and they usually answer the phone.
> 
> I have had them phone me back if out.


Yep, that's what I do. Very rarely get no answer at that time of day. I also never use E-Mail, I find that a complete waste of time.

Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have never booked ahead on CL's they always fit us in this time of year.
In the school holidays we always phone ahead then of coarse.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> By the way, aren't both clubs' methods (books or online) for trying to locate sites a pain? I used to use Autoroute but sadly the pushpin sets I had are several years out of date now.


I suppose they are compared to having the information on computer mapping. I have downloaded the information on to both my sat nav and laptop and PDA ordinance survey mapping. You can tell an awful lot about the sites and the local area from looking at the OS maps.

I cannot remember any owner not ringing me back but as pointed out many do work in the day and best to call very early evening.

peedee


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Biglol said:


> I think the people who own CL/CS sites usually are farmers or have a day job, they don't sit waiting for your call. It's best to phone them early evening I find, and they usually answer the phone.
> 
> I have had them phone me back if out.


I realise this, I dont expect a call 5 mins after I leave the message, but would expect one in less than 5 days !!!!


----------

